# Lash's Bitters



## swizzle (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a Lash's Bitters bottle that is clear and round. I have been trying to find a paper label for it. I would love to reproduce a label for it just for show. I plan on writing on the back of the label that its a reproduced label. I plan on giving the bottle to a guy with the last name Lash in hopes that I might gain access to the privy in his backyard. I definately want to ensure that the label is clearly marked in case it is sold in the future so that the buyer would know what he's buying. Hopefully it will never be sold. I just think that a paper label describing the contents would help to better my chances. Does anyone know where I might be able to find a copy of the original label? Thanx for reading. Swizzle


----------



## Marko (Sep 14, 2006)

> Lash's Bitters bottle


 
 These look different, but might be a start.

http://images.google.com/images?q=Lash%27s+Bitters+bottle+&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## swizzle (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanx Marko, I don't really care if they are different as long as it say's Lash's Bitter's and discribes what it is. Thanx again. Swizzle


----------



## swizzle (Sep 16, 2006)

I just got one printed out. It's about an 1/8th of the original size but it'll work for my purpose. Like I said it's for a gift and hopefully the right's to dig a privy. Thanx again. Swizzle


----------

